# My first time trimming a tenderloin



## stereo.pete (Jun 8, 2011)

Today I decided to run over to Costco and pick up an untrimmed tenderloin. This was my first time purchasing a primal cut and I can tell you I was pretty darn excited to save essentially 50% of the cost. The reason I had the nerve to go about trimming a tenderloin was because last Saturday I had the opportunity to spend with Scott/Salty in his restaurant's kitchen learning all types of great information. Obviously, one example was how to trim a beef tenderloin.

Here we have the "choice" tenderloin out of the package.




The chain of the tenderloin has been removed and will be used for burger meat.




Next I removed the side muscle




The silverskin was removed but I definitely need practice




Here is the back of the filet trimmed




Filets portioned, still need some practice with this




Finally, group shot of filets and chain meat




I used my freshly sharpened Fujiwara FKM boning knife to trim and remove silver skin, and portioning of the filets was done with my Fujiwara FKH Gyuto.

Thanks Scott, for teaching me how to trim a tenderloin!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2011)

What fun! Congratulations on a step forward in culinary expertise!


----------



## UglyJoe (Jun 8, 2011)

Chain also makes really good cheesesteak sandwiches if you take the time to clean it up.


----------



## shankster (Jun 8, 2011)

Chain also makes great burgers when cleaned and ground up.You'll need to save up a bit of it though.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 8, 2011)

Get yourself an inexpensive vacuum packer. You won't have to freeze as much and if you do it will freeze well.

Ribeyes and spinalis down the road.


----------



## shankster (Jun 8, 2011)

Speaking of burgers and freezing,did anyone read the NYT article on the perfect burger with Dr.Nathan Myhrvold(food genius guy)?

in a nutshell it goes like this.
Sous vide the burgers at 130 deg for 30 mins
Dip patties in liquid nitrogen for 30 secs
Deep fry at 450 degs for 1 min
And voila! the perfect burger...simple as that:biggrin:


----------



## MadMel (Jun 9, 2011)

Not bad for a first attempt.. I remember my first attempt and the problem of trimming off meat with the silverskin is kinda common lol.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool! Now just do that 10 times a day for the next 17 years and you've got it!


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 9, 2011)

It makes you want to be a butcher for a day doesn't it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 9, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Cool! Now just do that 10 times a day for the next 17 years and you've got it!



Yeah I would imagine that I would be able to trim it with my eyes closed after that kind of experience. P.S. Your breaking down of chicken with a Western Deba was a great start for me when I made fried chicken a couple of weeks ago.



99Limited said:


> It makes you want to be a butcher for a day doesn't it.



Without a doubt yes!


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 9, 2011)

My only problem with trimming beef sub primals, if you'd call it a problem, is I keep eating the raw scrap pieces. Grosses out my wife but I can't help it. I love eating raw beef.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 10, 2011)

cool dude! I always enjoy butching new cuts. See how it's not smooth where you removed the silverskin? Try using a longer knife and making long smooth 1 stroke cut from front to back. For the chain, i only really slice off the nice chunk at the back of the chain... **** takes too long to clean up but that one chink is a nice size imo. Next try a bone in rib.. that **** makes my wrists sore after a few of them.... I hate wrist fatigue.


----------

